# New Guy - Horse Trading - CNC Work for Castings?



## mattgatten (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi guys,

Recently got into machining (past few months).  I'm very interested in these amazing little engines. They guy I bought my mill from made a vast array of different types and ran them for me. Wow!

Here is my question. I have more than enough hobbies to keep me plenty busy. I don't think I want to pick up another at this point (casting). I do however, own and operate an pretty nice benchtop CNC router. I can wood, plastics, and foam up to 14W X 18L X 3D. If I section my models and pieces, the sky would be the limit. I also have a touch probe for part duplication.  It is a really neat part of having one of these machines.

I understand that in making the patterns, you guys use wood, plastic, foam, etc. Does anyone feel like doing a little networking/'horse trading' goods and services in the future?  I've owned this thing for over a year now. I'm really decent with CAD. (Created the Bearcat myself). I figure, at the least, I could possibly save some time and effort for a couple of folks, including myself. I'm not interested in money, just making some friends, having a good time, and the rewards that go along with projects / hobbies like these.

Here are some pictures of my machine and a project I've been doing for an R/C model guy. Foam prototypes of a racing Bearcat (that has been flown by various folks) which eventually will become 'bucks' for vacu-forming.
Bearcat Project


----------

